# Look what I found at Berry College today.



## cre8foru (Nov 19, 2012)

They have a nest up there and they were working hard on it today. I've never taken Eagle photos in the wild before except for a couple of non-keepers from about a mile away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2012)

Man, that first picture is post card perfect.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 19, 2012)

There were plenty of deer too and quite a bit of chasin goin on.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 19, 2012)

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## quinn (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome dude! You see great things come to those who wait! I'm the jealous one now!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 19, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What kind of camera do you use?



Nikon D300


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 19, 2012)

those are simply awesome shots!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, what a treat!  Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome.  Great shots of the eagle and a fine deer capture.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Nov 20, 2012)

Those are awesome


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 21, 2012)

beautiful birds ....

my daughter goes to Berry and she has gotten some great shots of em ...


----------



## RossVegas (Nov 21, 2012)

Excellent pictures.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 21, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> beautiful birds ....
> 
> my daughter goes to Berry and she has gotten some great shots of em ...



Oh I would have been skipping class all the time if I had gone to school there.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 21, 2012)

nice pictures


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 21, 2012)

cre8foru said:


> Oh I would have been skipping class all the time if I had gone to school there.



you know it ...I ask about deer all the time and it's no big deal to her now seeing them all over the place ....first year up she would send me a pix every now and then now I get " Oh Daddy it's just a 10 point " ....


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 23, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice ones!
Haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## 243SuperRC (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome pictures.

I was fortunate to see a couple of bald eagles this summer on the Ocmulgee River just below Juliette, GA.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 27, 2012)

outstanding ! on the avian and mammal parts !


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Love em!


----------

